# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Port Antonio Message Board >  Rio Vista Resort & Jamaican Colors Resort.

## Biggs of the week

Anyone stay at either of these places ? Thoughts ?

----------


## takinitslow

I looked at staying there when we go in feb. The place looks nice but we decided to rent a private residence in Long bay. When are you going?

----------


## sammyb

Haven't stayed at either.  Have hung out at Jamaica Colors but didn't see any of the rooms, like the vibe.  Have considered Rio Vista but just never worked out.  Always looks empty when I drive by.  Both are a bit outside of town in opposite directions.  Jamaica Colors is going towards St Thomas and Rio is when you first arrive into Port Antonio from the Annotto Bay/Mobay area.  Rio seems a bit more upscale and those views of the Rio Grande...wow!

----------


## Biggs of the week

Yeah decided to split my stay between the 2.Reveiws were good at each place and will give me chance to check out both areas.

----------


## sammyb

sweet!!!!!

----------

